# The Crucifixion Scene



## WoodenRanger (May 13, 2008)

This pen portrays a view of the scene where Jesus was crucified and where in the gospels it talks about when darkness came over the land in the middle of the day as He was dying.  
The pen is birdseye maple, crosses-dogwood, hillside-lignum vitae, sky-blue dyed maple saw dust/epoxy, ca finish, statesman
Thanks for looking!










.  Thanks for looking


----------



## winpooh498 (May 14, 2008)

WOW!! That is beautiful!


----------



## gketell (May 14, 2008)

That is Awesome!!!  Very well done and very unique!!

GK


----------



## Ligget (May 14, 2008)

Awesome pen, fantastic pictures too![:0][]


----------



## stevebuk (May 14, 2008)

that is just beautiful, must have taken ages to do.


----------



## rherrell (May 14, 2008)

VERY nice! I can appreciate all the hard work that went into that.[8D]


----------



## Dalecamino (May 14, 2008)

Amazing work there Woody !


----------



## holmqer (May 14, 2008)

Very beautiful, great job it looks like it took a great deal of precision work.


----------



## Ozzy (May 14, 2008)

Great job. It looks fantastic.


----------



## Gary Max (May 14, 2008)

Even the pics are great---outstanding job on the pen---Thanks for sharing.


----------



## VisExp (May 14, 2008)

Very nice work!  Appropriate choice of woods too.


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (May 14, 2008)

WOW!!


----------



## hilltopper46 (May 14, 2008)

Amazing!!


----------



## tweetfaip (May 14, 2008)

Incredible!  Amazingly well done.


----------



## wickford (May 14, 2008)

Wow, that is amazing!!!  Looks like a LOT of work into that one.

Fantastic job!!  Wish I had the time and "know how" to do something like that one!!


----------



## gerberpens (May 14, 2008)

Great job!!!  Nice detail on the pen.  I like a pen with a good message!


----------



## Rifleman1776 (May 14, 2008)

Beautiful work and great photography to boot. Tell us (please) how you did that.


----------



## randyrls (May 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WoodenRanger_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is exquisite work!!!!!   Fantastic!


----------



## markgum (May 14, 2008)

Great work.


----------



## Mather323 (May 14, 2008)

Great work on your pen!


----------



## Jim15 (May 14, 2008)

Great job.


----------



## DKF (May 14, 2008)

Very, very nice!


----------



## denaucoin (May 14, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## papaturner (May 14, 2008)

Awesome....What a witness tool!


----------



## DSallee (May 14, 2008)

WOW!!!! I'm speechless!!!

Awesome!!!

Dave


----------



## arjudy (May 14, 2008)

Tutorial??? or not.


----------



## WoodenRanger (May 14, 2008)

Thanks for your encouraging comments!  Frank, as to how I made the pen in general here are the steps. 
1.  Make a jig to hollow out the pen blank oval.  With the jig you can hollow your pen blank out on the router table.  The hardest part about it is lining up everthing so the hole is cut out so everthing lines up straight on the pen. 
2. I worked on the crosses next.  I have some sanding disks that I put on my lathe and built a table that fits on the lathe.  I then built a jig to sand down the cross pieces so they are all the same size. After this I used a square block of wood with wax paper on it to glue the pieces of cross together and cutting them with a hack saw blade.
3.  Cut the hillside out on the band saw and sanded it. 
4.  Glued the hillside and crosses in the hollowed out oval of the pen blank.
4.  Took some dyed blue wood and sanded it collecting the sawdust and mixed it in with epoxy and filled in the remaining space in the oval.
5.  Made many carful measurements and checks before I drilled the pen blank and Prayed!!
That describes the major steps of construction in this pen, I know its not in great detail but maybe this gives some insight.


----------



## Grizz (May 14, 2008)

Totally awesome!   Now how did you do that?  I know several who would love that type of pen look/scene.


----------



## twoofakind (May 15, 2008)

Simply put, that pen is stunning. Great craftsmanship and perfectly executed. Well done.
Andy


----------



## Rifleman1776 (May 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WoodenRanger_
> 
> Thanks for your encouraging comments!  Frank, as to how I made the pen in general here are the steps.
> 1.  Make a jig to hollow out the pen blank oval.  With the jig you can hollow your pen blank out on the router table.  The hardest part about it is lining up everthing so the hole is cut out so everthing lines up straight on the pen.
> ...



Thanks. Does not sound easy. I'll push further. How about a photo tutorial? []


----------



## bfrikken (May 15, 2008)

Thanks for sharing this.  This pen is a great example of a fine piece of artwork.


----------



## ahoiberg (May 15, 2008)

Woody, that's simply amazing. great job and keep up the good work.


----------



## rincewind03060 (May 15, 2008)

Masterful!


----------



## dntrost (May 15, 2008)

Now that is true art unbelievable!!!!![:0]


----------



## darrylm (May 15, 2008)

that's one impressive pen!
not much more I can say that hasn't been said already...

can't wait to see your next one though!


----------



## rincewind03060 (May 16, 2008)

This deserves to be  a "featured photo". Great job!


----------



## airrat (May 16, 2008)

Nice job, looks great.


----------



## bitshird (May 16, 2008)

Very impressive, Beautiful pen


----------



## skiprat (May 16, 2008)

Absolutely flawless!!!!!!! Stunning workmanship!!!!


----------

